# wie zum teufel 2 samples gleichschnell machen



## SILT (13. September 2004)

hi 

hab n problem , da ich viel mit samples arbeite hab ich in letzter zeit immer häufiger das problem dass die samples unterschiedlich schnell sind und ich auch leider die bpm zahl nich weis.....gibts irgendne einfache lösung das zu regeln?


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (14. September 2004)

nimm strech tools


----------



## BeaTBoxX (14. September 2004)

Entweder Stretchen( NI Reaktor ?) oder Slicen (Propellerhead Recycle ?)
Führt beides zum Erfolg denke ich. Es kommt nur drauf an  was das fuer Material ist, und wie arg die Änderungen sind.

Evtl solltest du dir mal Ableton Live 4 ansehen. Dieses Programm macht sowas schon weitestgehend selbststaendig.

Gruß
Frank


----------

